# Is your bum getting fat?!



## maybebaby3

From an article I read this week apparently if your bum is getting bigger it could well be a girl as oestrogen is what makes weight gain in that area happens and a baby girl produces oestrogen! My bum is expanding but it may just be coz I'm eating so much :blush::haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

This is the ONLY pregnancy that...my A$$ has grown at astronomical proportions :blush: I was in shock when i noticed it. Ive heard of women gaining weight in their toosh during pregancny, but i have two boys and never once experienced that! I find out what im having in less than 2 weeks...i'll update you with the news!


----------



## maybebaby3

Ooh so another :pink: sign for you :D my DH kindly keeps pointing out the size of my rear! And DS2 joined in by saying to me 'I love you fat bum' the other day!


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I never gained weight in my butt when I was pregnant with Ava, the only difference between her and my 3 other boys was I was definitely carrying very high, my boys all were low. My SIL also carried low with all 3 boys now with her daughter who was born in November she was also very high, I know it may be an old wives tale but whenever ever I see a woman carrying high 90% of the time it is a girl.. :flower:


----------



## elociN

I think there might be some truth in this. My bum pretty much disappeared with two boys and was a bit bigger with the girls although I never put on much weight during pregnancy. 
This time it's still early to tell I think. Did the article say at which point to start watching your bum? :D


----------



## maybebaby3

No it didn't!


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I had a big butt with both my girls and carried high.


----------



## motherofboys

It's so interesting to see, I will definitely be looking out for my bum getting bigger lol I didn't take a huge amount of notice with the others, I know I was mainly bump but I think I did gain a bit else where as well but I put on about 3 stone each time because I was a pig and used pregnancy as an excuse to eat anything in sight lol


----------



## _jellybean_

LOL! My butt got huge with my daughter!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll find out tomorrow if my butt is big because of this! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> I'll find out tomorrow if my butt is big because of this! :haha:

:rofl: i hope it is!!! I am stalking you :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: 3 more hours!


----------



## maybebaby3

Exciting!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Looks like my toosh was getting fat bc of a GIRL afterall! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

Guppy051708 said:


> Looks like my toosh was getting fat bc of a GIRL afterall! :haha:

:happydance: maybe there is truth to the theory! I will find out on 4th April whether my fat bum is coz I'm carrying a girly or coz I've eaten too many pies!


----------



## motherofboys

Suddenly hoping my butt gets huge lol


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## ocean_dew

This is really interesting because as of yet of I haven't gained more than a pound and yet according to my OH, my rear is getting bigger. I still have a long way to go but if I find out the gender, Ill do my best to update here!


----------



## Guppy051708

ocean_dew said:


> This is really interesting because as of yet of I haven't gained more than a pound and yet according to my OH, my rear is getting bigger. I still have a long way to go but if I find out the gender, Ill do my best to update here!

I never gained any weight until about 22 weeks, but my butt was still getting fatter-go figure!


----------



## ocean_dew

Guppy051708 said:


> ocean_dew said:
> 
> 
> This is really interesting because as of yet of I haven't gained more than a pound and yet according to my OH, my rear is getting bigger. I still have a long way to go but if I find out the gender, Ill do my best to update here!
> 
> I never gained any weight until about 22 weeks, but my butt was still getting fatter-go figure!Click to expand...

LOL...who knows what to expect, eh? I guess there are worse things than a big ole' booty


----------



## jenniferttc1

I don't know the sex yet, but with my son it shrunk and this pregnancy its getting huge!


----------



## Visje

Mine's been getting pretty big, first pregnancy, but I guess we'll see in 6 weeks!


----------



## therealdalia

This is true for me. I am pregnant in my ASS and just found out I am having a girl. My butt has become HUGE!


----------



## Guppy051708

the connection is very intriguing!


----------



## maybebaby3

Didn't work for me sadly :(


----------

